
Dutch IRS and DigiD Under DDOS Attack - morphle
https://nos.nl/artikel/2221096-belastingdienst-en-digid-getroffen-door-ddos-aanvallen.html
======
maribonk
They have suffered many DDOS and certificate attacks before, and are known for
their bad security. But this US owned Dutch company products are still made
mandatory by the Dutch government.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DigiD](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DigiD)

